# How to reset the password on a Goodman Comfortnet thermostat



## fljoslin (Jul 30, 2014)

So does anyone know how to reset the password on a Goodman Comfortnet thermostat? The manual says to contact Honeywell but that was to no avail.

Thanks.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't. But call to Goodman might get you the answer.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't think you can. Are you trying to get into installer settings or just the security settings? Do you know the current password?


----------



## fljoslin (Jul 30, 2014)

hvactech126 said:


> I don't think you can. Are you trying to get into installer settings or just the security settings? Do you know the current password?


Goodman is not going to talk to me since I am not a certified installer. I already went down that path. This is one place where Congress should make a law!

I want any password(s) that I need. There was a password listed but it was not correct. 
Rather amusing (not) being locked out of a piece of equipment that you purchased!

Thanks.


----------



## Chris130 (Feb 3, 2014)

fljoslin said:


> ...There was a password listed but it was not correct...


Is the password/passcode a 4-digit code? if so, this sounds just like how Honeywell controls their Prestige stat passwords...

Check on the serial # label somewhere on the back of the stat itself (that label may be hidden behind a cover of some sort)... On Honeywell Prestige stats, they put the 4-digit passcode on that label, and it's titled there as a "Date Code" -- I guess that's intended to be some form of sneaky passcode disguise to throw off most non-savvy end-users from realizing what it really is? :laughing: Who knows... But it's the right code that gets you into all of the good-stuff "Installer Options" on the stat...

Cheers, Chris


----------



## fljoslin (Jul 30, 2014)

Chris130 said:


> Is the password/passcode a 4-digit code? if so, this sounds just like how Honeywell controls their Prestige stat passwords...
> 
> Check on the serial # label somewhere on the back of the stat itself (that label may be hidden behind a cover of some sort)... On Honeywell Prestige stats, they put the 4-digit passcode on that label, and it's titled there as a "Date Code" -- I guess that's intended to be some form of sneaky passcode disguise to throw off most non-savvy end-users from realizing what it really is? :laughing: Who knows... But it's the right code that gets you into all of the good-stuff "Installer Options" on the stat...
> 
> Cheers, Chris


I will give that a try.

Thank you.


----------



## fljoslin (Jul 30, 2014)

fljoslin said:


> I will give that a try.
> 
> Thank you.


Just in case anyone cares, Honeywell finally got back to me and said that they do not support the Comfortnet thermostats even though the Goodman manual says to contact Honeywell for support.


----------



## Chris130 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ugh...

Does it happen to have a "Dealer Information" screen you can scroll to somewhere on the stat display? If so, the code may be identified there (assuming again it's set up similar to the HW Prestige) - it is still labelled there as a "Date Code".

Sorry to hear this is such a headache - very frustrating.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

fljoslin said:


> I want any password(s) that I need. There was a password listed but it was not correct.
> Rather amusing (not) being locked out of a piece of equipment that you purchased!
> 
> Thanks.


The default password should be on the back of the stat, and if that doesn't work then obviously it has been changed. Who changed it?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yep and why???????:yes:


----------



## Rc to (Aug 3, 2021)

fljoslin said:


> I will give that a try.
> 
> Thank you.


Hey if you haven't got the number there are two locations pull the thermostat out from the wall connection on the back there will be only one 4 digit number the code also in the main menu under dealer info the date code is the installer code


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Rc to said:


> Hey if you haven't got the number there are two locations pull the thermostat out from the wall connection on the back there will be only one 4 digit number the code also in the main menu under dealer info the date code is the installer code


You're a tad late, it's only a 6 year old thread. 

Cheers!


----------

